# Avocados



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Check it out.









The Real Way to Tell If an Avocado Is Ripe


Enough with all the poking.




www.epicurious.com




.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks. I guess I was right. To slow ripening put in the fridge. Just like tomato's.
Looks like a great guacamole tonight.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Thanks. I guess I was right. To slow ripening put in the fridge. Just like tomato's.
> Looks like a great guacamole tonight.


I usually just leave them on a table and make guac when they are ready. You know 3 or 4 avos, diced tomatoes, cheese and some type of citric acid, lemon, orange, etc.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> I usually just leave them on a table and make guac when they are ready. You know 3 or 4 avos, diced tomatoes, cheese and some type of citric acid, lemon, orange, etc.


Cheese?

Orange?

In Guacamole?



I stick with fresh lime juice, jalapeno, cilantro, crushed garlic and smoked salt.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It's been covered, but in the frige, they take days to ripen, I put a couple in a dark breadbox, they ripen quickly there, and take more from the frige, and in the breadbox, to ripen, rotating until I need to shop for more.

Here Haas are at .75 each, not the 1.25 you say your store is at.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> Cheese?
> 
> Orange?
> 
> ...


🤣🤣🤣

My guacamole has tomatoes, too. Twice as many avocados as tomatoes and chopped onion, too, along with what you wrote.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

snic said:


> Cheese?
> 
> Orange?
> 
> ...


Scratch the orange, I was on a roll.


​
* 
While you’re enjoying your holiday weekend of burgers, dogs, and potato salads – maybe try blowing your Grandma away with some guacamole originating from a long-beard. Check out this easy guacamole recipe from ZZ Top‘s Billy Gibbons.

“Rev Willy’s (aka Billy Gibbons) Guacamole
Fistfuls of Avo’s
Good Grinding of garlic
Stealthy Helpings Of Jalapenos
Kilos Of Queso
A Load Of Limes
Packs Of Rev Willys Powdered Peppers**
Carloads Of Crispy Chips

Slice Dice Whack Hack Swirl
~Get Yo’ Girl And You Got It~”

**A little bit of salt, pepper, ground cumin, and cayenne works as a good substitute.*


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Avocados are a superfood and I eat a lot of them. (Haas) You can peel and freeze also. But I don’t like to leave them in the freezer very long, a couple of weeks. Favorite way is avocado toast. On a slice of plain toast put half an avocado on top and smash it down with a fork.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I usually just leave them on a table and make guac when they are ready. You know 3 or 4 avos, diced tomatoes, cheese and some type of citric acid, lemon, orange, etc.


I do the same. But they all ripen at the same time. We only need two. After all its just the two of us.
However, its lime we use and no cheese.
I also grate a tiny bit of garlic and onion. To me this takes it from good to great.



de-nagorg said:


> It's been covered, but in the frige, they take days to ripen, I put a couple in a dark breadbox, they ripen quickly there, and take more from the frige, and in the breadbox, to ripen, rotating until I need to shop for more.
> Here Haas are at .75 each, not the 1.25 you say your store is at.ED


My issue was not ripening, its ripening to fast. My intention is to make some today and some tomorrow.
I have been leaving them out on the counter and they all ripen at the same time. We cannot use all of them at once.
So my plan is to refridgerate a few so they can ripen later.



Startingover said:


> Avocados are a superfood and I eat a lot of them. (Haas) You can peel and freeze also. But I don’t like to leave them in the freezer very long, a couple of weeks. Favorite way is avocado toast. On a slice of plain toast put half an avocado on top and smash it down with a fork.


And they are delicious. We can see by this thread, they are not always popular. But we love them.
Back home in Miami as a kid we used them for throwing. Throwing at each other and at passing buses. Not Hass, but green thin skin avocado's. (twice the size of Hass) Not sure how many we wasted, but my mother used to put a basket out front full of them for free. And they still did not always go.
Today each time I pay $1.25 each on sale I think about this.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

J. V. said:


> I do the same. But they all ripen at the same time. We only need two. After all its just the two of us.
> However, its lime we use and no cheese.
> I also grate a tiny bit of garlic and onion. To me this takes it from good to great.
> 
> ...



I like to mix them into a Tuna Salad, Tuna, Mayo, Boiled Egg, Pickle Relish, all mashed, and stirred together. 

Quick, Simple, full of protein, all the goodness of avocado nutrients. 

If you were still in Miami, and growing them still, you could send those excess to me here, and they would be appreciated, I'd even pay the postage for them.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I do the same. But they all ripen at the same time. We only need two. After all its just the two of us.
> However, its lime we use and no cheese.
> I also grate a tiny bit of garlic and onion. To me this takes it from good to great.
> 
> ...


I tried liking Florida avocados but prefer Haas


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I tried liking Florida avocados but prefer Haas


I don't find that much difference. A blind test for me would be a draw........LOL


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I do the same. But they all ripen at the same time. We only need two. After all its just the two of us.
> However, its lime we use and no cheese.
> I also grate a tiny bit of garlic and onion. To me this takes it from good to great.


Garlic and onion is good. For the cheese try some Queso Fresco if you can get it. Or other "fresh" cheese such as you can get, ie. cottage, ricotta, even Feta. Crumble up the crumbling ones or just mix in chucks of the others. Don't need to be smooth. Add more lime if you get more than you expected.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I am still trying to get my mind around cheese in guacamole.

Nope, can't do it. Mind is stuck.

Re those big Florida avocados - I find them utterly tasteless. Maybe in Florida they're better.

By the way, the first time I had a Florida avocado was in India. They call them "butterfruit".


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

snic said:


> I am still trying to get my mind around cheese in guacamole.
> 
> Nope, can't do it. Mind is stuck.
> 
> ...


 Have you never had a TACO, with guacamole, and the other toppings too.

Cheese, lettuce, beans, beef, tomato.

Or a green chile burrito topped with cheese, and guacamole?

Where you living, a cave?

ED 

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Homemade Queso Blanco Cheese


Queso blanco cheese is creamy and fresh and typically made from cow or goat's milk. Learn how to make it at home with this simple recipe.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Store we go to has several brands of Queso Fresco. I buy the least expensive 2 Kilo wheel the have regardless of brand.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Have you never had a TACO, with guacamole, and the other toppings too.
> 
> Cheese, lettuce, beans, beef, tomato.
> 
> ...


Of course. Those are some of my favorite foods, in fact.

But the cheese goes in the taco or burrito. Not in the guacamole.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

snic said:


> Of course. Those are some of my favorite foods, in fact.
> 
> But the cheese goes in the taco or burrito. Not in the guacamole.



In the end it all goes to the same place anyway.


ED


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> Have you never had a TACO, with guacamole, and the other toppings too.
> 
> Cheese, lettuce, beans, beef, tomato.
> 
> ...


Many find guacamole as a very simple thing. Some do not add anything. Just mashed avocados.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

snic said:


> Of course. Those are some of my favorite foods, in fact.
> 
> But the cheese goes in the taco or burrito. Not in the guacamole.


Try it you might like it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mole means sauce, so maybe it's just a translation issue.-

*guacamole* (n.)
"*avocado*-based dip, spread, or salad," a Mexican dish, 1913, from American Spanish *guacamole*, originally Mexican, from Nahuatl (Aztecan) ahuaca-molli, from ahuacatl "*avocado*" + molli "sauce."

*Origin and meaning of guacamole by Online Etymology ...*


----------

